# Chevy's official Bowtie color?



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if anybody knows the real/true color of the gold OEM Chevy bowties. I'm guessing it's some kind of gold or yellow but does anybody know the official "Chevy name" that Chevy calls the color of their OEM bowties?
> 
> I ask because, I am kicking around the idea of doing some vinyl overlays in the RS badge in the same color as the gold colored Chevy bowties that are on the car and in the center caps if/when I finally purchase a Chevy Cruze. To me the bowtie(s) color looks like it could be like a "satin gold" color or a "metallic gold" color but again I'm not exactly sure and so that's why I'm asking. Thanks, if anybody can actually help me out or know where I could find the answer.


Sorry, but I don't know the answer to your question... I do however have a suggestion. Take as close a photo (clear & focused) of the largest bowtie on your Cruze (front bumper comes to mind) & take that to the Graphics shop where you want to get the RS inserts created. I can bet you dollars to donuts they can match it using the photo.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

TechCruzer said:


> Sorry, but I don't know the answer to your question... I do however have a suggestion. Take as close a photo (clear & focused) of the largest bowtie on your Cruze (front bumper comes to mind) & take that to the Graphics shop where you want to get the RS inserts created. I can bet you dollars to donuts they can match it using the photo.


Thanks man, I really appreciate you taking time out to answer my question by giving your suggestion. It sounds like a good idea if I can't get the official bowtie color and its name (if it actually has one). Do graphic shops usually do vinyl and overlay stuff?


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Thanks man, I really appreciate you taking time out to answer my question by giving your suggestion. It sounds like a good idea if I can't get the official bowtie color and its name (if it actually has one). Do graphic shops usually do vinyl and overlay stuff?


Anyone that makes and designs signs (what I'm calling a graphics shop) is likely using vinyl... so I would say yes. Just let them know what you're trying to accomplish & most shops are willing to work with you. Also use the Google machine for "Auto Vinyl"

Since they are a large chain... I'll use FastSigns as an example of when I say graphics shop. Best of luck!


----------

